# Found a cat outside my house. Young, but very thin.



## michellexgix (Jun 26, 2010)

Im after finding a cat outside, basically one of my four cats was nudging the window, i looked out and saw a black and white cat. After a while and with food we got it inside. 
Its female and young. I checked her and it doesnt seem she has kittens as theres no milk or fur loss around the nipples. She was very thin, I could feel all her bones and I can feel her hips and ribs very easily. Shes scared but all she wanted was the food. She does let me pet her though. She keeps climbing the curtains etc. The poor thing 

I dont know what to do, we have her away from our other cats for now and we will bring her to the vet tomorrow. 
But I dont know should I try and look for who ever owned her or not as obviously she wasnt cared for right. 
I do live in the countryside, in a place where people wouldnt care about cats and wouldnt be surprised if this cat was either dumped or neglected. 
Though shes not feral or wild... 

Opinions?


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

if her owner was around she wouldn't be so skinny. thanks for taking care of her!


----------



## riotkittie (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd definitely post a found ad (craigslist, local papers [including the weekly that shows up in your mailbox at no cost, if you get one], flyer at the post office, etc . It's possible that she is somebody's beloved pet, and that that they'd be thrilled to have her back. Found ads are free, and truly lousy people don't comb them in an effort to reclaim lost or abandoned pets. If nothing comes of it, you tried.

Her current condition isn't necessary indicative of the level of care she previously received. You need look no further than this board to find tales from excellent people who've had cats slip out and disappear. You need look no further than this board to find people in the country who love cats.

If nothing comes of it, congratulations, you've just been adopted


----------



## michellexgix (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Will be at the vets tomorow so they'll of course let us know if they heard anything, i'll ask them to check for microchips too etc.

Also forgot to say my brother saw her round my house an hour before the cat was playing with her, we came home about 15mins before that as was gone in the car so unsure how long she was round here for..

Also could be a chance she went in the engine of the car and came home with us?

Will check the spca and all that, though the police will just laugh at me if i go in about it but im from a village so words get around quick!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The likelihood is she was abandoned, although it's possible she got lost a while ago and has been on her own for a while, which would explain why she's so skinny. When she's at the vet tomorrow, I would ask the vet to scan for a microchip. If she isn't chipped then, as a few others have mentioned, I would post a found notice. All that said, chances are you now have five cats!


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

As a person who had lost a cat and wouldn't have got him back if it weren't for the kindness of neighbors, I would do what I could to make sure she didn't have an owner somewhere out there looking for her.

Good places to call: shelters, rescues, vets and any neighbor you can think of.


----------

